# The Temple of Elemental Evil



## Nebulous (Jun 24, 2009)

So, my computer is older, but it should good enough to run a 6 year old game that i never had the chance to play. Now, i've heard horror stories about the bugs in this, but i've found all the patches, including one from The Circle of Eight which supposedly adds a ton of new content.  Has anyone enjoyed ToEE with all the patches installed?  How does it compare to something like Baldur's Gate or Icewind Dale?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep, the game is unplayable without patches (i.e. your NPC party members hoarding multiple armors until they cannot move anymore, and you can do nothing about it  ).

With the patches it's a fun game (Co8 made a fan patch pretty early, that fixed the biggest issues and much later there also was an official patch; Co8 also added content, so if you have the latest patches, you should be covered), especially if you like pretty true-to-the-rules 3E tactical combat (as that is the majority of the game).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Brandigan (Jun 27, 2009)

With the patches it's a fun game to play. The turn based combat is great. The graphics still hold up nice, especially the spell effects. One of the few things that bothered me were the silly little MMO type quests in town. Like the baker can't get her own damn flour?! But in the end, I think you'll be glad you played through it.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 30, 2009)

the tactics make it so damn fun 
fighter/rogue,  +1 holy spiked chain, combat reflexes...sick sick


----------



## Nebulous (Jul 1, 2009)

well, i have it, but i need to install a new (older) video card before i can run it. i can't wait!  i've been itching for a turn-based tactical combat game for a long, long time.  I friend of mine said when he played it the game turns were ridiculously slow, i hope that is something addressed in the patches.


----------



## dinelendarkstar (Jul 2, 2009)

I have played this game through twice now (Both times with different Co8 front-ends). This is an awesome fun game.

My tips if using the Co8 front end:
Level cap 16
6 Member party
Make all your own PC's and don't use NPC's unless you have to. Find a walk though and follow it. May be cheating to some but it will give you a chance to get more of the game and helps a lot with the quests.
2 Fighter types
1 Rogue/fighter
Cleric of St. Cuthbert with the Domain that grants Holy Smite so you can make you own Holy Weapons. make sure to take the correct item Creation feats
Wizard and take the correct Item Creation feats.

Save Often!!!!

Have fun


----------



## Nebulous (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm using the Co8 front end; did they change all the voice acting for PCs?  They sound much better.  The ones that shipped with the game were pretty damn sucky.  

I haven't gotten far yet.  After running 4e for a while now it is frigging CRIPPLING to run low level characters in 3.5!  Especially my powerhouse 4hp mage with Magic Missile.  He gets creamed so much it's not even funny.

I got to the second or so level of the moathouse with 5 PCs and 2 NPCs i picked up, but between the bugbear fights and the gnoll fights and the raider fights (i was 2nd level) i'm getting my ass handed to me.  I think i'll have to start over with more fighters, i'm too magic heavy.  Although the spellcasters will totally own later, they're more of a hindrance now than anything.  And the wizard can't hit crap with his crossbow.


----------



## Nebulous (Jul 6, 2009)

dinelendarkstar said:


> I
> 
> Make all your own PC's and don't use NPC's unless you have to. Find a walk though and follow it. May be cheating to some but it will give you a chance to get more of the game and helps a lot with the quests.
> 
> ...




I just looked up a walkthrough was sorta surprised by how much stuff i had missed.  So, yes, good advice there.  It is a fun game, just brutally hard at the start.


----------



## green slime (Jul 15, 2009)

Nebulous said:


> I just looked up a walkthrough was sorta surprised by how much stuff i had missed.  So, yes, good advice there.  It is a fun game, just brutally hard at the start.




I think you are meant to spend more time exploring Hommlet and its folk, rather than immediately setting off into the wilderness. 



Spoiler



I tend to camp outside the moathouse for a level or two on random encounters, prior to invading its grounds proper.



Otherwise I think the Co8 have done an amazing effort.

Anyone else tried their new module, Keep on the Borderlands?


----------



## jeffh (Aug 4, 2009)

Optimal play seems to involve a fair bit of FedExing around Homlett early on. It is possible to get to second level without swords clearing sheaths once. However, this makes for a slow and somewhat dull early game.

Once you get to the moathouse it picks up and from then on, it's (once patched) one of the better RPGs out there for the more tactically-minded.


----------



## TheYeti1775 (Aug 5, 2009)

green slime said:


> I think you are meant to spend more time exploring Hommlet and its folk, rather than immediately setting off into the wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummmm no, great need to go download tonight.....  


I still fire TOEE up every now and than and play through it with different combinations of characters.  Gotta have the patches though.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 6, 2009)

Might some kind soul provide links to these patches of which you speak?


----------



## Stuntman (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's some advice if you are starting out.  It's good to have at least 2 (out of 5) characters who can wear heavy armour to keep enemies away from wizards at the back.  Fighters, Paladins and Clerics are good tanks.  Your wizard should not be using MM at level 1.  He should be using Sleep.  If he doesn't need to cast Sleep, he should be using a ranged weapon like a crossbow.

I've completed the game several times.  The first time was with a party with a fighter, cleric, druid, wizard and sorcerer.  When I got to higher levels, I can end an encounter early with 2 fireballs and 2 flame strikes on the first round of combat.

The latest party I used was 3 fighters (glave, sword/board and bow), a cleric and wizard.  The cleric and wizard's primary roles were creating magical items.  The fighters (and even the cleric and wizard) used those items to deal massive amounts of damage.


----------



## BlueSalamander (Sep 3, 2009)

I have completed TOEE several times too. A fighter, a druid, a cleric plus a wizard is a very strong combination.

Here is an article I have written about TOEE:
http://www.heroicfantasygames.com/RPGShrine.htm#TempleofElementalEvil

Here is another article I have written about Keep on the Borderlands, a TOEE modification from the circle of eight:
http://www.heroicfantasygames.com/Forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5#p6

If you like TOEE you will probably like my game, *Knights of the Chalice*. It was released a few weeks ago. Just check out the rest of my website, www.heroicfantasygames.com, to learn more about it. There is a free demo available.


----------

